# Hello From Australia!



## Sinista (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi I am knew to this forum, but not knew to the love for Mantids. I live in Queensland which has a very tropical weather and most places around where I live are pristine for mantis life. I haven't seen a mantis for years and within two days found two. One I saved, an

Archimantis latistyla a.k.a (March :Mark 
​from a large shopping centre, (it was attracted to the light) and the other a

Pseudomantis albofimbriata a.k.a (Seu :sue
​when a friend and I Found whilst looking for food for March. I hope to post up a couple of great photos for all to see once I have "the rights" to do so. HAPPY AUSTRALIA DAY, any fellow ozzie ^_^


----------



## gripen (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome! how big was the archimantis?


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ooh, we look forward to seeing your bug friends. Welcome.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 25, 2012)

we;come, I believe there are others here.


----------



## lunarstorm (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome from Seattle!

One of the easiest ways to post your pics is to upload 'em to a free service (e.g. Photobucket) and then just embed them into your posts here using img tags. If that last part sounded confusing, I recommend using the "Share" feature on Photobucket.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome and good day, mate!


----------



## Precarious (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice! I've got some Archimantis latistyla nymphs coming.


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Chivalry (Jan 26, 2012)

That's awesome. Our first was a 'wild caught' T. sinensis. But they're like potato chips... you really can't just have one.

Welcome from over here in Tennessee


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 26, 2012)

Have you ever seen Hierodula majuscula?


----------



## ismart (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!  Happy Australia Day!!!


----------



## Chriso (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello everyone. I am 'The Friend' Sinista mentioned in his original post. I guess ill answer your questions.



gripen said:


> Welcome! how big was the archimantis?


65-70mm. Hard to tell without getting him on a ruler.



meaganelise9 said:


> Ooh, we look forward to seeing your bug friends. Welcome.


Will post them in the pictures section. Found a small male this afternoon pics of him too.



hibiscusmile said:


> we;come, I believe there are others here.


Thanks, I hope so! we are going out completly blind on this. We "caught" and fed mantids as kids but only for entertainment. Would be nice to see some other aussies who can provide information on the native species.



lunarstorm said:


> Welcome from Seattle!
> 
> One of the easiest ways to post your pics is to upload 'em to a free service (e.g. Photobucket) and then just embed them into your posts here using img tags. If that last part sounded confusing, I recommend using the "Share" feature on Photobucket.


Thanks bro. Went an dun did that. Fingers crossed. Nice profile pic BTW. i love the curiosity in their eyes.



PhilinYuma said:


> Welcome and good day, mate!


Cheers and cheers :batman: 



Precarious said:


> Nice! I've got some Archimantis latistyla nymphs coming.


Awesome!! we plan on breeding asap id like to see the local native population rise, as Sinista said, we havent seen one for years (clearly havent been looking). I would love to find a pair of monstrosa, they are apparently threatened by latistyla here. Havent read up much on the sucject. They are both beautiful, big species.



Rick said:


> Welcome


Thank You. :yinyang: 



Chivalry said:


> That's awesome. Our first was a 'wild caught' T. sinensis. But they're like potato chips... you really can't just have one.
> 
> Welcome from over here in Tennessee


Oh i LOVE large mantids. How did you go with careing for it as the first time?

We have Tenodera australasiae here, very similar but not found in my region. Although i have definatly come across a few.

You are too right. Just like potato chips. We found another P. albofimbriata this afternoon. very small. oh i love mantids.



brancsikia339 said:


> Have you ever seen Hierodula majuscula?


No. Not yet. they are rainforest dwellers to my knowledge. looks like a trip to the rainforest is in order.



ismart said:


> Welcome to the forum!  Happy Australia Day!!!


CHEERS!!


----------



## gripen (Jan 26, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Nice! I've got some Archimantis latistyla nymphs coming.


me too! only 65mm-70mm for males? that seems kind of small for archis.


----------



## agent A (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Sinista (Jan 26, 2012)

gripen said:


> Welcome! how big was the archimantis?


 He is about 5 inches long.


----------



## gripen (Jan 26, 2012)

thats more like it! thanks!


----------



## Sinista (Jan 26, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Have you ever seen Hierodula majuscula?


No I haven't, I wish though! ^_^


----------



## Sinista (Jan 26, 2012)

gripen said:


> thats more like it! thanks!


 Yw Hoping to get some photos up but don't have a photobucket acc. I was thinking I could just embed from Facebook? ( I use it for free media storage as well as social networking )


----------



## agent A (Jan 26, 2012)

Make a free site with webs.com and upload photos onto a photo gallery on your site

That's wat I do


----------



## Sinista (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Sinista (Feb 2, 2012)

http://s1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg620/111sintastic111/

There are about 15 more awesome photos on photobucket of Seu if anyone wants to look, Why is uploading pics so troublesome with this site?


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 2, 2012)

Very cute.


----------



## Sinista (Feb 2, 2012)

Pictures are of "Seu" Pseudomantis albofimbriata, they were taken about 24 - 36 hrs (letting her stretch and harden) after her first captive molt


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 2, 2012)

I am getting some Hierodula majuscula soon. Cant wait. But otherwise WELCOME!


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 2, 2012)

I am getting some Hierodula majuscula soon. Cant wait. But otherwise WELCOME!


----------



## Sinista (Feb 2, 2012)

They look very similar to the pseudomantis albofimbriata, more bulkier in general and have a slightly rounder *metathorax*


----------



## Sinista (Feb 2, 2012)

thank you and congrats ^_^


----------

